# Marker Acres Kid Watch! - Merlin kidded 4/4!  Pics pg. 3!



## KellyHM (Mar 20, 2011)

The 2 Nigerian girls I bought earlier this year are due to kid at the end of the month!  Just thought you all might like to follow along.

#1 Gotta B Kid N Spectacular (Spec) - Due 3/29.  Possibility of moonspots on the babies.  She has a pretty good udder going.  She was also attacked by a dog yesterday...got some pretty nasty wounds all over her neck, but nothing deep.  I was afraid she might go into premature labor, but so far so good.  






#2 Gypsy Moon Merlin - Due 4/1.  Possible blue eyes and moonspots on babies.  She looks like she is starting to build a tiny udder, but nothing for sure.  I hope she's really bred like she's suppose to be.  They're so fat in general I have a hard time telling with these guys!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful girls!!!! Watching this space


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice looking girls! Good luck!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck!  My Gypsy Moon doe is related to your Merlin through Majic.  She's also black with moonspots!  Nice looking girls, indeed.


----------



## KellyHM (Mar 22, 2011)

Just a quick update.  Spec's bag blew up pretty big overnight, although it's still not "strutted."  She's due in 7 days, so kids any time!

I'm still not seeing much of a bag at all on Merlin and am really wondering if she's bred and due when the previous owner thought.  I guess we shall see.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 23, 2011)

Pretty girls and  the moonspots. 

I am thinking lots of spotty doe thoughts for you!

Tracy


----------



## KellyHM (Mar 23, 2011)

Sad update - Spec had twin bucklings last night while I was at work (doe code at its finest) and I found them both dead when I got home this morning.    I think one of them died during the trauma of the dog attack b/c it was kind of mushy like it was partially decomposing.  It was all black and white like her.  The other one was solid black with a tiny white spot.  He had the amniotic sac over his face, so I don't know if that killed him or he was stillborn.  Poor Spec.    I feel so bad that she had to go through labor so soon after the attack and doesn't have any babies to show for it.  Everywhere I touch her is still crackly (subcutaneous emphysema from the attack), including her udder above the portion that holds the milk.  She seems to be feeling better though and most of the wounds have healed.  I'm so sad about the boys.

Merlin is starting to bag up just a little.  I'm still wondering if she's really due 4/1 like she's suppose to be.  She doesn't look fat at all.  I guess we'll see.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 23, 2011)

AAAWWWW How sad! Sorry to hear you lost the babies. Poor little doe.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## duffontap (Mar 24, 2011)

So sad...sorry.  JD


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## lilhill (Mar 24, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope Merlin's kidding goes off without a hitch!  I'm sorry you lost them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 24, 2011)

So sorry!  
Its so sad when things like that happened! I had a buckling that died being born on Valentines day. It was overnight and his mom didn't even have an udder building yet so I didn't know and he must have had his head stuck cause his teeth were loose and bloody from the birth  so sorry your going through this


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 24, 2011)

I am so very sorry.....


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## KellyHM (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys.    On a positive note Spec is recovering well and moving around a little better.  I still had to help her onto the milk stand today, but she jumped off on her own.  She gave me 3 cups and it's only day 2!    And that was just 1 milking.  

Merlin seems to be building a little more of an udder, so fingers crossed she's due when I think she is.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, you will just have to be Spec's kid for her.....


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about this!!!


----------



## KellyHM (Mar 25, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Well, you will just have to be Spec's kid for her.....


Spec is definitely getting special treatment.  She has been confined to a stall while she heals, but I let her out and she follows me around while I'm doing my chores.  Another couple days and she can probably go back out with the other girls.  She's the perfect angel on the milk stand too.

Merlin is definitely bagging up.  1 week left!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 26, 2011)

Im sorry.   Glad to hear shes okay.


----------



## KellyHM (Mar 30, 2011)

Any day now...


----------



## KellyHM (Apr 4, 2011)

Merlin had her kid this morning!  A cute little doeling!  Now to decide if I keep her or sell her...decisions, decisions!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 4, 2011)

Cute!  Congrats!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## jodief100 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Araylee (Apr 4, 2011)

Cutie!! Congrats!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 5, 2011)

That's a cute baby!!!! Congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 5, 2011)

Congratulations! Very cute!


----------



## RioLindoAz (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats!
If you're still on the wall about what to do with her, I can push you towards the "keeping her side" if you want me to...


----------



## KellyHM (Apr 7, 2011)

RioLindoAz said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> If you're still on the wall about what to do with her, I can push you towards the "keeping her side" if you want me to...


  Enabler!  She's staying for now, although her sire is for sale and absolutely gorgeous, so I'm thinking about buying him and selling her, but not making any snap decisions.


----------

